# General Milwaukee Bucks Information



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

***Common information regarding the Bucks will be found in this thread***


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Team Facts*

*





Team Founded: 1968-69

Team History: 1968-Present

Team Colors: Hunter Green, Purple & Silver

Official Web Site: www.bucks.com

Arena Address: 
The Bradley Center
1001 North Fourth Street
Milwaukee, WI 53203-0500
(414) - 227-0500

Opened: October 1, 1988

First Official Game: November 5, 1988, 111-91 loss to the Los Angeles Clippers

Arena Capacity: 18,633

Owner: Herb Kohl
General Manager: Larry Harris
Head Coach: Terry Porter 

Retired Numbers:
1 - Oscar Robertson
2 - Junior Bridgeman
4 - Sidney Moncrief
14 - Jon McGlocklin
16 - Bob Lanier
32 - Brian Winters
33 - Kareem Abdul Jabbar

Bucks in the Hall of Fame:
1979 - Oscar Robertson
1992 - Bob Lanier

NBA Most Valuable Player:
1971 - Kareem Abdul Jabbar
1972 - Kareem Abdul Jabbar
1974 - Kareem Abdul Jabbar

Rookie of the Year:
1970 - Kareem Abdul Jabbar

Coach of the Year:
1983 - Don Nelson
1985 - Don Nelson ​*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Arena*

The Bradley Center​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Head Coach*

Coach Terry Porter


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Starting Lineup*

*Starting Lineup:​
Point Guard: Maurice Williams, 2nd Year, Alabama Stats 









Shooting Guard: Michael Redd, 5th Year, Ohio State University Stats 









Small Forward: Desmond Mason, 5th Year, Oklahoma State University Stats 







Power Forward: Joe Smith, 10th Year, Maryland Stats 









Center: Dan Gadzuric, 3rd Year, UCLA Stats 






*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bench Players*

Bench Players:​<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="PACHULIA, ZAZA" TITLE="PACHULIA, ZAZA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/PACHULIA, ZAZA.jpg"> 
*Zaza Pachulia - 2nd Year, Georgia*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STRICKLAND, ERICK" TITLE="STRICKLAND, ERICK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/STRICKLAND, ERICK.jpg">
*Erick Strickland - 9th year, Nebraska*​<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="KUKOC, TONI" TITLE="KUKOC, TONI" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/KUKOC, TONI.jpg">
*Toni Kukoc - 12th Year, Croatia*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GAINES, REECE" TITLE="GAINES, REECE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/rockets/GAINES, REECE.jpg">
*Reece Gaines - 3rd Year, Louisville*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOOTH, CALVIN" TITLE="BOOTH, CALVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/mavs/BOOTH, CALVIN.jpg">
*Calvin Booth - 6th Year, Penn State*​
Injured Reserve:​:
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="FORD, TJ" TITLE="FORD, TJ" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/FORD, TJ.jpg">*
TJ Ford - 2nd Year, Texas *
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SANTIAGO, DANIEL" TITLE="SANTIAGO, DANIEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SANTIAGO, DANIEL.jpg">
*Daniel Santiago - 4th Year, St. Vincent*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Cheerleaders*









*Energee!*​


----------

